# PROBLEM IN DIGITAL CAMERA HELP..???



## pr@k@sh (Nov 1, 2004)

amera := Dual Mode Camera SL310 Pen Cam

Problem OS := WIN98

In Device Manager it show THis device Have No driver problem and it's working properly.

in device manager it show Imaging Device camera with sucessfull Diver Install..!!

But in NetMeeting In video Device is not there even driver is install 
properly..!! with out any errer...!!

and by opening software which is with that camera..!!

it show me three times that select the device from which u want to capture and in that camera is there. "Dual Mode Camera SL310"

but when i press apply and ok it's ask for same again and this is happen three times...!!

and then errer is pop up that camera connection fail..!!

and same camera is working with another sys with win98 OS...!!

I uninstall driver and re install driver but problem same...!!

and i don't want format my sys..!

i thing problem with reg... may be..???

how i fix this problem..???

thanks


----------



## pratham_gharat2003 (Nov 2, 2004)

1) find out that, is ur os win 98 or win 98se.
i think win98se has updated drivers.
2)go to device manager > imaging devices > and remove the duplicate installation of the cam
3)OR remove all the pre-installed drivers and then
visit "WINDOWS UPDATE" located in START menu.
Then scan for driver updates and then if the driver is listed then select only tat driver and un check all the other installations (like critical updates etc etc etc)


----------



## ishaan (Nov 2, 2004)

if ur pc supports it...get win xp. u dont hav 2 format and u wont lose ur files.


----------



## pr@k@sh (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks i will try ....!!


----------

